# Mobile DVR + GenieGo and windows



## steveymacjr (Feb 21, 2016)

has anyone with Mobile DVR access been able to use it and a GenieGO at the same time? I'm getting the message the Mobile DVR is now available in my area(NC) and that activating it will deactivate my GenieGO. This is all well and good, but the problem I have is I can't find anyway to use Mobile DVR on Windows, there is at least a GenieGO app for Windows(Mac as well). Can I use both? Does the GenieGo app on Windows work with the Mobile DVR service? I need to know these things before I activate it..


----------



## jceman (Aug 20, 2007)

Mobile DVR is the new name for GenieGo. 
Same app.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

See the other thread. One poster said his Mobile DVR was working, but if I understand his post correctly, when he plugged in a working GenieGo, it deactivated the Mobile DVR. But it appears, you can't use both at the same time.

EDIT: 'the other thread': http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/222140-geniego-2-hardware-failure/?p=3429926


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

There is no reason to activate the mobile DVR if you already have a GG, you will be losing functionality

Sent from my Venue 8 7840 using Tapatalk


----------



## steveymacjr (Feb 21, 2016)

ok, so after chatting with a very knowledgeable Directv rep via the website chat, I was told I can use the same GenieGO windows/mac app with the new on Genie "Mobile DVR" service. after unplugging the GenieGO i started the GG application on my PC and low and behold it popped up a message box that i have the new on Genie "Mobile DVR" service and after clicking OK I would be able to use the app just like before, and it worked! Immediately after registering with the service a box popped up letting me know my software had to be updated... everything has been working smoothly ever since!

Directv needs to do a better job with their mobile apps though, I had to uninstall/reinstall them to get it to work. Out of home works great too, i didn't need to update my router or anything!

I went and activated the new Mobile DVR service because I got tired of the daily nagging on my Mobile app telling me it was now available!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

How many DVRs do you have? The MobileDVR only transcodes shows from your Genie. If you have other DVRs in your system, you'll need to change any recordings to your Genie if you want to view them using mobiledvr. If you just have a Genie, no issues.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

MDVR from the internal Genie product is also noticeably slower at transcoding vs GG2.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Since I rarely transcode/download and am more interested in streaming from my playlist, and since I only have the one HR44 DVR, it seems that I would not be losing any features using MobileDVR rather than the GenieGo.

But hopefully I will gain one very important feature: Maybe MobileDVR will actually work! Which my GenieGo almost never does!
It would be a joy to unplug that sucker.

But here in NJ, I have not seen any notification or messages about MobileDVR, except that it's now called that in the mobiel app.
Has it just not goten to me, or do I need to do somethng special to activate it on my system? Like do I need to disconnect the GG first?

thx,
ApK


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Since there seemed to be a fair number of problems with the GenieGo, it might be a pipedream to have a reliable Mobile DVR.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I noticed this morning that the iPad app is inserting ads that cannot be ff or skipped when streaming from the playlist.

The program was a TBS on-demand 'Samantha Bee' but the ads are not in the playlist recording.

A new 'Feature'.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

dennisj00 said:


> I noticed this morning that the iPad app is inserting ads that cannot be ff or skipped when streaming from the playlist.
> 
> The program was a TBS on-demand 'Samantha Bee' but the ads are not in the playlist recording.
> 
> A new 'Feature'.


You were able to watch an on-demand recording from your Genie with mobile DVR? They are supposed to not be available, which is what happens to me.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

dbronstein said:


> You were able to watch an on-demand recording from your Genie with mobile DVR? They are supposed to not be available, which is what happens to me.


Some are, some not. I haven't figured it out. This one definitely inserted ads that weren't in the playlist version.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Please explain what to do for PC. Use the Genie Go app? So far I am unable to find my dvr when away on another network. I have made corrections at home including putting the HR44 in the dmz. Have not retested. HR44 now static IP via ethernet also, again dmz'd the HR44 on router. Will next test be a success?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> I noticed this morning that the iPad app is inserting ads that cannot be ff or skipped when streaming from the playlist.
> 
> The program was a TBS on-demand 'Samantha Bee' but the ads are not in the playlist recording.
> 
> A new 'Feature'.


So you wanted to stream a recording, but instead the app switched you to an on-demand of the same show? :nono2:


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Steve said:


> So you wanted to stream a recording, but instead the app switched you to an on-demand of the same show? :nono2:


Yep, just checked it again and the logo is TBS on demand -- and no ads today!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Yep, just checked it again and the logo is TBS on demand -- and no ads today!


Well that's good, if that's the way it will be all the time.

Otherwise, I guess you'd have to download the show to your device, if you wanted to skip through ads?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Steve said:


> Well that's good, if that's the way it will be all the time.
> 
> Otherwise, I guess you'd have to download the show to your device, if you wanted to skip through ads?


And that continues to be a pain with no 30 skip.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Yep, just checked it again and the logo is TBS on demand -- and no ads today!


Curious. If you watch that same on demand on the Genie, any ads?


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

My problem solved for Windows. Downloaded BlueStacks to use android tablet app for Directv mobile. Flawless. Away from home stream from dvr works. Directv tech support said you cannot stream from dvr without a HR54...such informed people.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Steve said:


> Curious. If you watch that same on demand on the Genie, any ads?


Nope, not on either the Dem or Rep convention show she had.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Nope, not on either the Dem or Rep convention show she had.


Was wondering if they were purposely excluding on-demand ads from the mobile device. Probably not.

Assuming this is what they'll be doing from now on, I guess the good news is by substituting your home recording with an on-demand stream, they might be able to provide a better OOH streaming experience. Bad news is they take away the opportunity to skip ads.

When OOH, On-demand vs the recording should be the customer's choice, IMHO.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

People with Windows, do not bother with the Genie Go download for Windows...do not. Download Bluestacks, free, mimics an android device via a google account. Must have a google account before setting up Bluestacks. Give your genie a static ip in the genies network settings/address reserve will work too all prior to running Bluestacks.exe. When installed do a search within Bluestacks for "directv mobile dvr", there are two or three apps listed in google. Use the one for tablet. When running the app pay attention to your device name entry, it will be something odd such as a device you do not even have...rename it to your liking. when you click on playlist there will be a spot to find your Genie...enter in the Genies IP on your network. This app will work away from home and stream from your dvr all away from home when all set up.

I put my Genie in the dmz vs opening ports.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Just a note, IC this thread has been hijacked by postings unrelated to topic. Thanks for answering any questions I had also!


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Steve said:


> Was wondering if they were purposely excluding on-demand ads from the mobile device. Probably not.
> 
> Assuming this is what they'll be doing from now on, I guess the good news is by substituting your home recording with an on-demand stream, they might be able to provide a better OOH streaming experience. Bad news is they take away the opportunity to skip ads.
> 
> When OOH, On-demand vs the recording should be the customer's choice, IMHO.


I have yet to have an on-demand recording show up in my mobile DVR playlist, whether in home or out of home. I get that they want you to use their streaming service, but you can't watch them if you're someplace without streaming access. I don't understand why they won't let you download them.


----------



## hmcm (Nov 13, 2014)

I used the GenieGo app for Windows on my desktop and laptop OK. At that point the Genie had a DHCP internal address from my AT&T Uverse modem. When I changed the Genie to DMZ, its address became the same as the modem's. Internally everything still works and now external works also. 

I tested the external network by turning my WiFi off on my tablet. Using 4GLTE the tablet still received streams from the Genie. No asking for IP or anything, it just worked.

Now if my laptop will work at my son's WiFi I will be happy.


----------



## bill596 (Dec 15, 2006)

Resolved the issue of GenieGo not working with Win 10. Disconnected the GenieGo from the network and restarted the program. It finally found the HR44 and listed the playlist. Play back worked but the video and sound are out of sync and the video resolution is terrible. Isthere any way to have the app recognize the actual capability of the monitor and the video card?
That and the fast forward doesn't work all is well.
Shows look much better on my Samsung Tab with the Android app.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

steveymacjr said:


> ok, so after chatting with a very knowledgeable Directv rep via the website chat, I was told I can use the same GenieGO windows/mac app with the new on Genie "Mobile DVR" service. after unplugging the GenieGO i started the GG application on my PC and low and behold it popped up a message box that i have the new on Genie "Mobile DVR" service and after clicking OK I would be able to use the app just like before, and it worked! Immediately after registering with the service a box popped up letting me know my software had to be updated... everything has been working smoothly ever since!
> 
> Directv needs to do a better job with their mobile apps though, I had to uninstall/reinstall them to get it to work. Out of home works great too, i didn't need to update my router or anything!
> 
> I went and activated the new Mobile DVR service because I got tired of the daily nagging on my Mobile app telling me it was now available!


 I had found that this does not work when you are at your favorite coffee house. It will pop up that "out of home" is not configure on your laptop.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

dod1450 said:


> I had found that this does not work when you are at your favorite coffee house. It will pop up that "out of home" is not configure on your laptop.


The Mobile DVR will work like the GenieGo did. To add a new device or reinstall the app, you must be on your home network.

Another hint: If you're on the road and there is an update available for the App, do not install it. After you do the update, your device has to be authorized again from the home network. Not going to work while you're on the road.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

trh said:


> The Mobile DVR will work like the GenieGo did. To add a new device or reinstall the app, you must be on your home network.
> 
> Another hint: If you're on the road and there is an update available for the App, do not install it. After you do the update, your device has to be authorized again from the home network. Not going to work while you're on the road.


 That is what I am saying. It does NOT work from your favorite coffee house. This is AFTER I had register the device on my home network. The old external geniego device had no problems. Have you tried using your laptop from another location to see your playlist at home?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

dod1450 said:


> That is what I am saying. It does NOT work from your favorite coffee house. This is AFTER I had register the device on my home network. The old external geniego device had no problems. Have you tried using your laptop from another location to see your playlist at home?


I have to wonder if this is the coffee shop in combination with dtv. Maybe they are not allowing streaming video from certain known sources and the mobile DVR is a known source because of how it works now vs how the genie go used to work... because know they use https and I think their own servers to run it through.. but I'm not at all sure..


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

dod1450 said:


> That is what I am saying. It does NOT work from your favorite coffee house. This is AFTER I had register the device on my home network. The old external geniego device had no problems. Have you tried using your laptop from another location to see your playlist at home?


I haven't converted to Mobile DVR yet. Still using my GenieGo.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

inkahauts said:


> I have to wonder if this is the coffee shop in combination with dtv. Maybe they are not allowing streaming video from certain known sources and the mobile DVR is a known source because of how it works now vs how the genie go used to work... because know they use https and I think their own servers to run it through.. but I'm not at all sure..


 I am using coffee shop as a name. I could use the names that begin with "S", "P", "PH", and others, but I do not need to advertise.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

trh said:


> I haven't converted to Mobile DVR yet. Still using my GenieGo.


 Are you using a Windows Laptop?


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm posting this in case someone is having the same issue I did, until I finally put 2 and 2 together last night. I had disconnected my GenieGo, and while the Mobile DVR app was working fine on my Android devices, the GenieGo apps on my laptop and Windows tablet were not able to find my DVRs, so I deleted them. Then I saw that the GenieGo app was working on Windows devices, so I decided to reinstall the GenieGo app, and see if it worked. I had the GenieGoSetup file in my download file from when I originally installed it. Where I had problems was it kept asking me for my GenieGo serial number, which of course now is disconnected. So I tried my HR44 SN, which did not work. Now the interesting thing, to me, was that when I put in the HR44 ID # the app accepted it, but then it couldn't fine any registered DVRs. After playing around with this for a while, trying various numbers, I tried my plan B. I downloaded the GenieGoSetup file from this link. https://www.att.com/esupport/article.html#!/directv/KM1040967
I then installed this version of the GenieGo app, and it immediately found my HR44, and downloaded my playlist. I downloaded a few samples from my playlist, and PQ was excellent.

Unfortunately, while the GenieGo app does the DVR playlist and downloading well, you cannot access local channels through it or through the Web Browser Player. Sports are not an issue, because FoxSportsGo works fine for the RSNs. I still have BlueStacks installed, and can access the local channels the Android app there. Two problems with that method, which are somewhat related. First, with both the Bluestacks/Android app and the GenieGo app installed, it uses 2 of the allowable 5 devices on each device where I have them installed. Bluestacks spoofs an Android device to install the Android app. GenieGo recognizes a Windows device. Second, the Android app is on the Bluestacks network, so you are never on your "home" network", so you cannot download programs from your DVR. Unless I'm missing a way to change the Bluestacks settings.

So, my main point is, if you are running into the same problem I was trying to get the GenieGo app connected on a Windows device, make sure you have the latest version of the GenieGo app on your windows device.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

dod1450 said:


> Are you using a Windows Laptop?


Yes. And my desktop. Both work fine.

EDIT: Desktop is running Windows 10, Laptop is running Windows 7 (I think). Company laptop.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

trh said:


> Yes. And my desktop. Both work fine.
> 
> EDIT: Desktop is running Windows 10, Laptop is running Windows 7 (I think). Company laptop.


Are you able to see your playlist from your company network?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

dod1450 said:


> Are you able to see your playlist from your company network?


Not my company network. All streaming is blocked. Half the reason i bought a nomad (other half is all the travel i do).

But when I use that laptop outside of the office (local coffee shop), then yes I can see the playlist.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

dod1450 said:


> I am using coffee shop as a name. I could use the names that begin with "S", "P", "PH", and others, but I do not need to advertise.


Doesnt matter what exact place. My point was it wouldn't surprise me in time if we don't see many hot spots shutting out any video streaming without paying extra soon... I know someone who's work just shut down it's open wifi access for any employees forcing them to use their own data on cell phones if they want to surf the net at some point. In a giant company that had no reason to do this... I'd bet it has to do with video useage spiking consumption and slowing their open access part for customers... (it was a silver to employees during break and I assure you there are always lots of people on break in this particular company)


----------

